# Does this picture drive you nuts?



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

OK - I know it's a really short drive for me some day, I'm just on the edge of nuts, but the picture Trev has up on the main page advertising their meet up - is one that rubs my OCD the wrong way. I know that when you get random people parking, cars are just going to look like that, but I really want to straighten them up and make them all be parked just perfectly.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

No, this picture drives..


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Tesla with an auto park feature could cure your OCD. Should be working as soon as the next stack is verified or counted.

By now we should talking about advanced parking features such as Tesla Neural Meet Ups, where 100 Teslas would spell out Ruck Fussia, with a choreographed light show, Sonos connected vehicle sound in the parking lot, while communicating with each other. EV should make for a great Drive in PA with surround sound throughout the field, EV Bonnaroo


----------

